# voluntary interruption of pregnancy ICD-9



## smros (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone know that ICD-9 for "voluntary interruption of pregnancy?"

I've come up with 637.90, but am not sure if it is correct. 

Thanks for any input.


----------



## tamerlane (May 18, 2010)

*Voluntary interruption of preg*

Look at 635.XX "elective legal abortion" as dx. Procedure would depend on documentation and technique


----------

